# Loving and Romantic Gestures



## Little_Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

There is no better surprise than finding a love note from your sweetie around the house!!!

In lipstick on the bathroom mirror.

Pick a bright red shade and be sure to leave lip marks as well!

Sticky notes all over the house.

Buy a pack of post-it notes and use love quotes to put notes of love all around your house for your sweetie to discover.

Spelled out in rose petals on the bed.

You can get fresh rose petals in one solid color or in multiple colors.

With magnetic poetry magnets on the refrigerator.

This can be as sexy or romantic as you want.

Leave a love message on the answering machine.

It's always nice to come home to a message saying "I Love You" and "I was just thinking about you."

Create a 'message in a bottle

Write a note, put it in a bottle and leave it floating in the bathtub for her to find before her bath.

Bake a cake and leave a message in the frosting

Or bake cupcakes and put the words "I Love You" on three different ones. Or when making chocolate chip cookies, spell out the words "I Love You" with the chocolate chips.

On the back of the cereal box

If your partner eats cereal in the morning, put a note of love taped to the back of the box for them to read as they eat.

Put it in his shoes

A love note from you will be a nice surprise to wake up to!

On the steamy shower door

Sometimes the outline of your message will stay in tact for when your sweetie gets in after you!

While your lover is in the shower, or bath, put their bath towel in a hot dryer for a few minutes. Greet them when they get out of the shower with the toasty towel.

Unplug the TV set. Put a note on the screen saying, "Turn Me on Instead". 

Have a plate engraved with a message for the one you love without them knowing about it. When you take them out to dinner, ask the waiter to serve their meal on that plate.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 3, 2006)

Ooooh, thanks I love these little love ideas!

From your list,

He does this one...

Leave a love message on the answering machine.

It's always nice to come home to a message saying "I Love You" and "I was just thinking about you."

I've done these...

Bake a cake and leave a message in the frosting

While your lover is in the shower, or bath, put their bath towel in a hot dryer for a few minutes. Greet them when they get out of the shower with the toasty towel.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Ooooh, thanks I love these little love ideas!
From your list,

He does this one...

Leave a love message on the answering machine.

It's always nice to come home to a message saying "I Love You" and "I was just thinking about you."

I've done these...

Bake a cake and leave a message in the frosting

While your lover is in the shower, or bath, put their bath towel in a hot dryer for a few minutes. Greet them when they get out of the shower with the toasty towel.

Aww, that's sweet! My husband likes to leave me love notes in random places around the house. We have the alphabet magnets and spell things out for each other but sometimes it'll be kinda dirty and I forget it's there and then get embarrassed if my dad comes over. Hehe! Then I have to try to scramble 'em in a hurry.


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you!! I like those ideas


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, that's sweet! My husband likes to leave me love notes in random places around the house. We have the alphabet magnets and spell things out for each other but sometimes it'll be kinda dirty and I forget it's there and then get embarrassed if my dad comes over. Hehe! Then I have to try to scramble 'em in a hurry. That's funny, I'm definitely going to be trying more of those! Maybe I should go get those magnets (tee, hee). I have little rose note cards that i write little messages on and stick in his work bag so he can find them at work.


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know about the mirror, but all the rest of them sound great. I will try them. Thanks Lisa!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 3, 2006)

How would you clean the lipstick off the mirror? MU remover? just a practical question before I do anything rash!

;-)


----------



## Annia (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting! I will definitely try this some time.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *unmuzzleme* How would you clean the lipstick off the mirror? MU remover? just a practical question before I do anything rash!
;-)

I would try regular window cleaner, I don't see why it wouldn't remove it. It takes off eyeliner (yes, I write reminders to myself on the mirorr, LOL).


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* I would try regular window cleaner, I don't see why it wouldn't remove it. It takes off eyeliner (*yes, I write reminders to myself on the mirorr, LOL*). Hahaha! Hmmm...good idea.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 3, 2006)

cool post! thanks, lisa!

oh, and if they think i'm gonna waste my lipstick on mirror, i don't love my boyfriend THAT much.


----------



## Andi (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, that's sweet! My husband likes to leave me love notes in random places around the house. We have the alphabet magnets and spell things out for each other but sometimes it'll be kinda dirty and I forget it's there and then get embarrassed if my dad comes over. Hehe! Then I have to try to scramble 'em in a hurry. LOL, I have post its on my lamp next to my bed. ItÂ´s a reminder to do a certain sexual act to my bf to wake him up. Whenever I woke up in the morning I always forgot to do it so I thought why not write a note. itÂ´s still there and whenever I have friends over I have to explain the story to it


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* LOL, I have post its on my lamp next to my bed. ItÂ´s a reminder to do a certain sexual act to my bf to wake him up. Whenever I woke up in the morning I always forgot to do it so I thought why not write a note. itÂ´s still there and whenever I have friends over I have to explain the story to it



LMAO!


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* LMAO!










Ditto.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

Cool post Lisa!! Great ideas


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Lisa! I leave John a note in his lunch daily! He actually gets upset if he doesn't have one


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

cool idea's!


----------



## sm91396 (Aug 9, 2006)

these are nice ideas, however, I've been married ten years now, and a mor etouching gesture for me is when he gets up on a freezing snowy morn and warms my car.... might not be the textbook def. of romantic, but shit, I'll take it!lol!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 9, 2006)

Aww, these are great gestures. I am not married yet, but someday I will be!


----------



## Watermelon (Aug 9, 2006)

These are cute!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 9, 2006)

I dont know about unplugging the tv, that probably wouldnt go over well, lol. However I have found that dancing in front of the tv with nothing on makes it magically turn off.




I always write a letter and hide it in his bag when he goes out of town, he seems to appreciate it. I forgot this time, he has been gone for a week, oops.


----------



## cottoncandy (Aug 9, 2006)

lovely ideas. i used to send my bf letters and leave him little notes, but he never does anything romantic like that for me so i just stopped doing it..


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, that's sweet! My husband likes to leave me love notes in random places around the house. We have the alphabet magnets and spell things out for each other but sometimes it'll be kinda dirty and I forget it's there and then get embarrassed if my dad comes over. Hehe! Then I have to try to scramble 'em in a hurry.



@ Lisa! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ivette (Aug 9, 2006)

cute lisa. i like


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 9, 2006)

how sweet!

my sweetie writes love notes to me when my lunch gets made ... makes me feel wonderful at lunch time!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

Good God. My husband's idea of a romantic gesture is cleaning the litter box.


----------

